# Ireland to NZ



## Corkeng (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been offered a job with the NZ government in Wellington for around 100k a year plus moving costs. We have 3 young kids, 7,5, and 3 and feel this is a good time to go. I work full time in ireland for the government with a salary of 70K euro. I suppose what i want find out is can we have a life in NZ on 100K NZD as we don't have much of a one here with all the taxes and levies etc. We are being told 1200 would feed us a month and 2000 will get us a house in Wellington. anyone move from ireland to Wellington with a family lately??? Can u advise??

CorkEng


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi CorkEng be carefull about the cost of things in New Zealand. This is an interesting article relating to Ireland and New Zealand

The Hollowing Out Of New Zealand | The Global Mail


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi CorkEng - welcome to the forum.
70k EUD is a good salary, and at current exchange rates is about $111k NZD - so slightly less.
I don't think you'll find it cheaper here, but you'll certainly be able to live on $100k NZD. It will be a different life though - as you've no doubt read in the posts, some love it, some can't settle. 
I personally find the culture to my liking.
Me - I'm here to stay!


----------

